# tbol vs dbol- acne



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 17, 2014)

OK so I've found quite a few threads on dbol vs tbol on the board. What I've taken from it is it really comes down to the goal in mind. Well, I'm not a power lifter and do not want to deal with the bloat. I have NO reason to. Also it's almost time for beach weather and I'd rather stay on the leaner side.
I've read that blood pressure is not as bad as dbol, little to no bloat, and I've seen mixed reviews on lipid profiles.
But what about things such as acne? I know people that become acne central on dbol, so my question is, for those of you that break out on dbol, how do you compare on tbol?...If you've tried both that is, obviously. 

Thanks 
Frank the tank.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I get acne on my shoulder and back especially just from test. My e2 is always in range so tbol or dbol doesnt effect acne for me. I do increase my ai a tad when i run dbol because of the bloat, but i dont when i run tbol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bump budump ump buuuump!


----------



## Azog (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't comment on dbol, but I am super acne prone and tbol gives me zero acne at 100mg daily.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 17, 2014)

Azog said:


> Can't comment on dbol, but I am super acne prone and tbol gives me zero acne at 100mg daily.



Thanks for the reply! Zero acne with tbol as an acne prone individual is good news lol.

How did you like the results?


----------



## Azog (Mar 17, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Thanks for the reply! Zero acne with tbol as an acne prone individual is good news lol.
> 
> How did you like the results?



I like it. Not much to compare it to oral wise, as all I have taken is var and tbol. Tbol gives me more mass. Insane pumps too, if a bit less than var. Back pumps can be really ****ed at 100mg daily. I won't ever run it that high again, or even 80mg. It is hard as hell at that dose to even get through a leg workout...damn back pumps!


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

Azog said:


> I like it. Not much to compare it to oral wise, as all I have taken is var and tbol. Tbol gives me more mass. Insane pumps too, if a bit less than var. Back pumps can be really ****ed at 100mg daily. I won't ever run it that high again, or even 80mg. It is hard as hell at that dose to even get through a leg workout...damn back pumps!



I heard taurine is a miracle cure for the back pumps. I'm on my first run with dbol, but haven't needed it at the dose I'm running.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 17, 2014)

acne prone to frank
as soon as i try either one il let you know
acne sucks
sust made me break out like crazy


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> acne prone to frank
> as soon as i try either one il let you know
> acne sucks
> sust made me break out like crazy



I never advise anybody use sust. Especially acne prone individuals. Taking multiple test esters seems pointless. Just pick one and pin lol. If anything, front load that shit.


----------



## ajdonutz (Mar 17, 2014)

I break out a little extra on dbol, but on 100mg tbol/day I didn't notice any added acne, or Any sides really other than strength through the roof


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 17, 2014)

Frank I read that Tbol prevents itself from converting to estrogen, so I would guess that would make it better for acne?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 18, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Frank I read that Tbol prevents itself from converting to estrogen, so I would guess that would make it better for acne?



True, but winny doesn't convert and quite a few break out pretty bad with it. Honestly there's only one way to find out, but I like to see everyone else's experience.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Best way to find out...eat them both and tell us which one turns you into a zitty mess more. I don't get acne with or without steroids. Now rashes is a different story


----------



## Bravo187 (Mar 18, 2014)

I never took tbol because Dbol works very well for me but when I was on 100mg of Dbol ed I'd have a few small pimples on my forearms and I'd get two or 3 monster white heads on my back. Haha. Other then that I never really had any true sides.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses everyone.


----------

